# CPT help for duodenostomy



## tategc (Sep 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what CPT code I would use for a double diamond duodeno-duodenostomy for duodenal atresia? Thanks for your help!


----------



## acombspsa (Apr 13, 2010)

I am trying to figure out the same thing! I am not sure if the best code would be 44130 or 44126, but I'm leaning toward 44126.


----------

